# Looking to run T3 and Clen. Need help



## Rehabben (Jun 2, 2012)

Looking to run a two week cycle of T3 and Clen.  This is my third time with the Clen but I am looking to introduce the T3 with it as well. This is my first time with the T3 so I'm looking for the best dose to take with the Clen. ALSO I am reading about a PCT for the T3????  Will I need to take something to come off the T3?  

Thanks!!!!!


----------



## fsoe (Jun 2, 2012)

I start at 25mcg with T3 and work up to 100mcg - But keep in mind that is my protocol for a cut - I am on T3 and clen now --- T3 is at 50mcg ed and clen is 180mcg 9 0n 5 off - I have a high tolreance for clen so I always start at 100mcg, but I would suggest you start musch lower to assess sides for you - 

T3  - i taper down for abt 3-5 days at the end and that it 

Clen - i just stop taking it when i am finished


----------



## TwisT (Jun 2, 2012)

No PCT needed


----------



## Rehabben (Jun 2, 2012)

Thanks for the help guys. Another question...  I am currently taking Nolva as PCT as I just came off cycle. Will taking this Clen and T3 be any issue during my PCT?


----------



## dgp (Jun 2, 2012)

Two post in and I know your 16 - 18 years old.  Step away from the drugs!!! PM me  please before you fuck your self up.


----------

